# Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts?



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

I am in need of some 14x1.5x40 and 45 acorn spline lug bolts to be able to fit some wheels on my 02 Jetta. Need those lengths to fit the spacers and the acorn spline head to fit down into the wheel holes. Anybody know where to purchase? Longest I could find were 33. 


_Modified by pgmike at 11:15 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

discount tire


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (wagen89)*

no, longest they can order is 33


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgmike* »_I am in need of some 14x1.5x40 and 45 acorn spline lug bolts to be able to fit some wheels on my 02 Jetta. Need those lengths to fit the spacers and the acorn spline head to fit down into the wheel holes. Anybody know where to purchase? Longest I could find were 33. 

_Modified by pgmike at 11:15 AM 4-6-2010_

by spine, do u mean like "tuner style" or whatever? i just ran into this problem. i bought ECS tuning 10 and 15mm spacers, but my conical seat lugs dont fit into the holes in the wheel... i also need 14x1.5x40, and 14x1.5x45mm lug bolts. (tuner style) how frustrating....


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (SilverstoneMKIV)*

Conical 45mm: http://www.tulipcitywheels.com...=1701
Tuner 39mm: http://www.tulipcitywheels.com...=1193
I've ordered bolts from them before and I was satisfied with the product and service. They even have bolts up to 60mm


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (iamraymond)*

i do mean spline.
neither of those work, i need a spline head and they are not the correct length.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

why do you need spline? 
Can't you use hex key bolt headed bolts?


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (JDriver1.8t)*

i have the hex end ones but the wheel holes are too small in diameter for the head to fit down in it or a regular socket. 
i need something with a smaller "head" on it (thus spline lug bolts) to fit down into the hole


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

bump


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

by hex key bolts, you are looking for something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't think such a long spline lug exists. 
1) Could you machine the lug holes in the wheels? 
2) Have you tried using a thin-walled socket? 
3) You could also convert to studs and get tuner lug nuts. 
4) Get different spacers like this that convert to studs (like an adapter would) and get tuner lug nuts. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...cfe09


_Modified by iamraymond at 9:26 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_I don't think such a long spline lug exists. 
1) Could you machine the lug holes in the wheels? 
2) Have you tried using a thin-walled socket? 
3) You could also convert to studs and get tuner lug nuts. 
4) Get different spacers like this that convert to studs (like an adapter would) and get tuner lug nuts. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...cfe09

_Modified by iamraymond at 9:26 AM 4-7-2010_

1) Little worried about losing the integrity of the wheel doing that, not sure if that is valid or not to worry.
1) All that I have found are still too wide.
3) This is what I have been looking at as well, just heard horror stories and have never done it myself. What looks like I may have to do.
4) Back of my wheel wont support an adapter like this.

So to go with wheel studs with a 12.5mm and 17.5mm spacer should I get a 14x1.5 by 2.00inch length stud and use an open end tuner lug nut?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_by hex key bolts, you are looking for something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


These have fit EVERY wheel that I have ever come across. The head of the bolt is just slightly smaller than the hole in the wheels, and the hex key goes into it.


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_

These have fit EVERY wheel that I have ever come across. The head of the bolt is just slightly smaller than the hole in the wheels, and the hex key goes into it.

Im pretty sure itll fit the hole in the wheels, but it is not long enough I do not believe. I have 12.5mm spacers for the front and 17.5mm spacers for the rear. The stock bolts are 28mm so I assumed I need 40mm(28mm+12.5) bolts for the front and 45mm(28mm+17.5) bolts for the rear. Is my logic off?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

Just look around more. I found a set that work on my 16mm spacers, so they do exist. 
You can also contact sellers to see if they can get them even if they aren't listed.
The link was more for style, not exactly what you needed.


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (JDriver1.8t)*

yeah i have been searching the past 3 days for any that would be long enough without luck


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (pgmike)*

if you dont mind having the inner hex head. the kind you see on alot of hondas. i have personally ordered 40 mm bolts there. the head is similar to the ones below. i know they can get them because i work there. (not advertising , just helping)

http://i73.photobucket.com/alb...G.jpg


----------



## pgmike (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 14x1.5x40/45 Spine Lug Bolts? (wagen89)*

For those searching in the future, here was my wheel stud conversion solution. I got some 14mmx1.5mmx2inch wheels studs that step down to 1/2 inch so that smaller open-ended hex key lug nuts could be used. Had to go with a 5mm spacer in the front and 8mm spacer in the rear, smaller than planned to make sure the lug nuts had enough threads to hold onto to be safe. Hope this helps somebody because it took my feeble mind a long time to come up with a solution. I purchased the studs and nuts from gearworksmfg.com. Those studs were not listed in their website so you'll have to give them a call to order.


----------

